# L&D help



## crissibush (Sep 16, 2010)

OK, assitance needed for the following surgery scenerio: 

35 year old patient 36 weeks gestation, she is in spontatious labor had a previous C-section and had a lower-segmnet transverse cesarean section and at the same time she had a tubal at the same time.  Single liveborn was outcome of surgery.  

here are my options:  

A. 59510, 58600-51, V25.2
b. 58620, 58615-51, 644.21, V27.0
c. 59514, 58605-51, V27.0, 644.21
d. 59514, 58311, 654.11 644.21, V27.0, V25.2

I am choosing option D.....Can someone please offer assistance???  Thanks!!!


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 16, 2010)

Billing for complete OB care:  
59510 linked to 654.21 & V27.0
58611 linked to V25.2 (modifier should not be needed)

If you're billing for delivery only, use a 59514 instead of the 59510
If you're billing delivery + pp care only, use a 59515 insted of the 59510

Becky, CPC


----------



## grothrock (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree with the CPT code selection, but I feel the ICD-9 codes would be:654.21, 644.21, V27.0 since pt delivered before 37 weeks which adds additional risk which should be reported.

Gina, CPC


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for catching my faux pas, Gina.  I overlooked that very important item.....  

Becky


----------



## crissibush (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you ladies, what I have come across is I have a lady who has purchased the study guide from AAPC but none of answers go with the choices the book!  I agree with you all, but this is very confusing to a "new" coder practicing for the exam, I think this could be an error in the practice book, but this is a question she held out for me becasue she had a question, so picked out and error!!!  Good job to the newbie!!  Again, thank you ladies!!


----------

